# Fostex pm0.5n



## atomik (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi all !

What do you think about these monitor speaker ? 

I need a pair of monitor (instead of hi-fi..) for my computer in a little room.

I don't see any frequency response curve so I don't know if they are linear or not.


Could you give me an advice ?


Thanks


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

_Given the small size of these speakers, their frequency response is actually pretty respectable, extending from 50Hz to 20kHz (±2dB, measured free-field)_

See here for a review:

http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/nov11/articles/fostex-pm05n.htm


----------



## atomik (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes nice review !

Does someone here use fostex as monitor ? (these or others)

I look also at neumann kh120A but their price is high (1300€= fostex*4).


----------

